# T.C. Screw



## Ridingtailboard (Dec 12, 2008)

I am sorry if I am in the wrong place for this question, brand new to this forum. I have a early 70's Thompson Center Hawken-.45 cal. It has what my owners manual calls a "clean-out"screw in the breech. Many yrs. ago I had to have a gunsmith get it out because of rust and foul. He replaced it with a hex-head screw, the one TC had in it was a slotted head. The one the gunsmith put in it works, as my gun shoots just fine, the problem is that I want my gun to be like original. I have contacted TC about this screw, and their Master Gunsmiths won't even consider making me a screw for my gun. Don't ask me why, but they are very hard to get along with. So, does anybody have one of these screws that they can take out and take a few pics of for me? I need to know the length, and if the head has a shoulder on it and so on. I am gonna try to get a gunsmith to make me the screw. I do know the screw is a size 6, with a 32 thread pitch. I would appreciate ANY help I can get on this screw subject. Believe it or not I have been after this screw for about 7 yrs. Thanks-Andy


----------

